# Anyone need a kid fix? New pics page 4.



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Feb 9, 2012)

I ended up at a local dairy, kinda, it was almost a 2 hour drive there.. I was going for TWO bucklings (saw an add for $10 bucklings on craigslist.) TWO BUCKLINGS I REPEAT!! So I get there and tell her I'm only getting 2.. AHEM Did I tell you I was only getting two? I even told her not to talk to me for more then 5 minutes. She even told me a lady came for 1 yesterday and left with 5, and a guy yesterday took home 16!!

So I got one...






TWO.. STOP STOP.. You only came here for TWO!





Oh bah whats another $10 and an extra mouth to feed?  





 "Do you want a little runt if I throw him in free?" as she scoops up the one I keps looking back at. "Uhh sure, I had my eye on that one actually!!" 





Needless to say here are my FOUR little boys.  This will be me when dbf gets home tonight.. 'No Honey, have you been drinking? I'm pretty sure you're seeing double...' 





Wattles?!!









































Dont mind the story, I actually took the pics at my place once I got them home and gave them a little milk! Some are in the carrier too tight when we got home.  Also the red on them is chalk she used to mark them.

ETA: They're 2&3 days old.


----------



## redtailgal (Feb 9, 2012)

too cute!


----------



## hcppam (Feb 9, 2012)

dollies!


----------



## vermillionoaks (Feb 9, 2012)

I love the one with the floppy ear!  They are pretty cute.  What breed(s) are they?


----------



## marlowmanor (Feb 9, 2012)

I love the one that is earless! You can ship him here!


----------



## that's*satyrical (Feb 9, 2012)

Oh my, that is a lot of little boys. lol. They are cute!


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Feb 9, 2012)

She said 'Mostly Saanens.' She had probably 25+ boys in 2 pens that needed to go..  Plus 600 (yes six hundred!) pregnant does and however many milking.  I think I'll just keep 2 but I'll raise the others up a little! I'm surely keeping my free runt!! and I'll let dbf pick the other if he doesn't disown us all first!  The one with the one up one down ear has blue eyes and wattles.. and one is like tan and kind of longer haied.. then theres that little earless one!! haha! Anyone want two!? 

I think I'll make a nice dinner and clean the kitchen spotless. This might just turn into a 'Top 4 reasons why my boyfriend left me' thread!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Feb 9, 2012)

Wow - They are cute.  But that is a lot of boys.


----------



## Blue Dog Farms (Feb 9, 2012)

I would love to have the "earless" one! Hes Lamancha mixed with the saanen too bad your so far!


----------



## Missy (Feb 9, 2012)

They sure are cute I would take one, but alas, NY is to far from CA.....lol.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 9, 2012)

So cute!  But what what what! 600+ goats!  I know I have some serious G.A.S. going on but holy moly!  What does she do with them all?


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Feb 9, 2012)

It was a dairy. A goat dairy! I have never seen SO MANY goats! and those were just the preggo ones,  all different breeds too.


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Feb 9, 2012)

Where's the milk?


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 9, 2012)

Six HUNDRED pregnant does?  I think that is hording at it's worst.  MY GOSH!  But the babies are very cute.  VERY CUTE.


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Feb 18, 2012)

We went to dbf's on sunday and I took a couple pics of them! We only kept 2 and I gave the runt and the wattle baby to my neighbor.

Dbf's parents live on 3 acres with only the front acre used.. The property goes along the power lines back to the white fence. Wish I had extra open space like that but we're on 3 acres of heavily grown forest! I like being tucked away where I'm at but it is nice to visit them and see all the open sky in the valley. I tried to leave the babies with them but his parents like to travel and offered me their 3 old cats instead!  










The kids had so much fun playing on the grass!! We dont have that stuff up in the woods. 





No ears had to stay and is my goat for now.  They still dont have names! ANY suggestions for the both would be great. I said lets call them Itchy and Scratchy but the bf said he would NOT call them that..  He's no fun!!





I 'gave' this one to dbf hoping it would get him more interested in the goats.. he likes them, but I want him on board with me!!  He's doesn't get home until after dark so he doesn't see them much anyways.. Dont mind the funny face, he is pretty non photogenic!!   I just noticed the goats funny face too!!


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Feb 18, 2012)

I also had a girl come up and help me disbud them last sunday in exchange for a couple dozen eggs..

Heres some pics of them after we did it, I guess I never posted them!











My neighbors took 1 at first as a friend for their lone sheep, it took 24 hours for them to take another!!


----------



## EggsForIHOP (Feb 18, 2012)

They are adorable! OF course...I am partial to the little white ones


----------



## that's*satyrical (Feb 18, 2012)

CUTE baby goats pictures!!!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 18, 2012)

Can I have the earless one? He makes my heart melt.  



At first when I got into goats I told myself I'D NEVER have earless ones and they creep me out but, slowly after 
I realized they're just goats without ears! They still have that sweet personality AND I love them now!


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Feb 18, 2012)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> Can I have the earless one? He makes my heart melt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think a lot of people said they wouldn't want them and then end up loving them! I really like them now. I need to get myself a La Mancha doeling!

Anyone that wants either can have them!    This makes 4 wethers and a doe.. well the babies aren't banded yet but will be at around 2 months. I'm actually thinking about raising them up a little and rehoming them. Not a lot of people around here want to do the whole bottle baby thing. 

Lets just say if anyone seriously wants him he's free! That includes the disbudding, vaccinating, deworming and all the milk he's suck up until now! 

The most recent craigslist add said about 80 boy bottle babies..  on top of the many many bucklings they already sold.


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Feb 18, 2012)




----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 18, 2012)

You are very cruel. 
WHY??!!?? They are too cute and adorable! 
  Congrats on getting these babies for 10 bucks! 
I'd pay $2,000!


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 18, 2012)

Your DBF likes those goats.  I can tell by the look on his face.  Just keep shoving them in his arms and giving him a bottle to feed them.  Next thing you know he will have named them.  You notice they are following HIM around the yard?


----------



## Happy Farming Momma (Feb 18, 2012)

OMGosh I wanna give them babies big ol hugs!!! I wanted to get Lamancha dariy goats, but could not find any in my area for sale so I got Oberhaslis dariy goats. They are very cute too but....... I want your baby no ears! 

I also just had one of my boys dehorned.

Good job on the great deal!      

Dang it, I tried adding a pic but for some reason I can't.


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 18, 2012)

Happy Farming Momma said:
			
		

> OMGosh I wanna give them babies big ol hugs!!! I wanted to get Lamancha dariy goats, but could not find any in my area for sale so I got Oberhaslis dariy goats. They are very cute too but....... I want your baby no ears!
> 
> I also just had one of my boys dehorned.
> 
> ...


You have to post 10 times to upload pics.  Just say hi and we will all answer you and then you will have ten posts.


----------



## Trigoat&pbrlover (Feb 18, 2012)

They are sooooooooo cute I love baby goats    :bun


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Feb 19, 2012)

My sweet little guy!





Dbf wants to call him knucklehead..  





'Hurry he's squirming!!' And apparently he does like my goats!!  





Jackson my 10 week old being a goof! He's trying to lay on the chair but his big ole butt is falling through!


----------



## Trigoat&pbrlover (Feb 19, 2012)

Haha that is so funny, and Knucklehead is a great name for a little cutie baby goat.


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Feb 19, 2012)

I'll take knucklehead over the first choice of charcoal head.  Dbf wanted to call him that after the disbudding. I said what about Coal? No go!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 19, 2012)

LOVE the pic of the goat that still thinks he's a baby goat. They always want to stay small like we want them too don't they!


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Feb 19, 2012)

Poor guy is taking the weaning thing pretty hard on top of the new babies still getting bottles.. and he just doesn't understand why I want him to be friends with _goats_.. I got him at 2 weeks old and didnt get other goats for about 3 more weeks.. then they just didnt like him for a while.. So I think he will always be pathetic!!


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 19, 2012)

Why wean him at 10 weeks?  Why not let him go a couple more weeks and then he can be a "big baby sibling"?   Then wean all three at once.  It's worth a shot.   

DBF needs a nickname.   Birdball?  Beanhead?   Big old softy?  

LOL


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 19, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Why wean him at 10 weeks?  Why not let him go a couple more weeks and then he can be a "big baby sibling"?   Then wean all three at once.


 "wean all three at once"     

Hee hoo hee ha!


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Feb 25, 2012)

Here are some pictures from yesterday. Dbf just LOVES them now. I had to help my mom out wednesday and wasnt home and it was his day off so he fed the babies for me. When I got home he was telling me about all they did that day 'walked up and down the driveway, around the property, sat in the circle with them (its a cleared area where we keep brush) so they get used to it down there!!'  Then I was in the kitchen making dinner that night and he offered to feed them the pm bottle! Yay I cant beleive he likes them! 

Now do I see a lamancha doeling in my near future?!! I figure If I'm going to be feeding these babies I want a baby girl to raise with them!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Feb 25, 2012)

Thank you so much! That helped. What cuties!


----------



## EggsForIHOP (Feb 25, 2012)

I just love the little white goats - I am kind of partial though, I will admit 

And of COURSE you need a little girl - or 2 - so the family can be complete of course   Whats a goat herd without some does in it? (not that I'm trying to encourage anything...nooooo...not at all  )

Just be sure when you do get a doe - or 2 - to post lots more pics, okay ?


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Feb 25, 2012)

EggsForIHOP said:
			
		

> I just love the little white goats - I am kind of partial though, I will admit
> 
> And of COURSE you need a little girl - or 2 - so the family can be complete of course   Whats a goat herd without some does in it? (not that I'm trying to encourage anything...nooooo...not at all  )
> 
> Just be sure when you do get a doe - or 2 - to post lots more pics, okay ?


She's here, she's here! 
and I did almost end up with 2! they had the most adorable little 3/4 nubian 1/4 alpine solid black doeling. She was tiny and looked like a little puppy! But then I'd be back to the 4 I started with 2 weeks ago!


----------



## gingit (Feb 26, 2012)

They are oh so cute...

Enjoy!


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 26, 2012)

I love the picture of the baby with the stick in his mouth!


----------



## that's*satyrical (Feb 26, 2012)

Awww!!!


----------

